# Oil preference for vr6. What's your fix?



## Hrvat_vr6 (Mar 3, 2013)

I know I'm probably going to open a can of worms here about which methods are better then the others, but I have my own personal theory and want to see what else people think. I'm a true believer of using only regular oil with the vr6 engine but I notice a lot of people use synthetic blends over regular oil with vr6 motors. I personally think and my preference has always been a good grade of regular oil. Throughout the years I have owned 5 different types of vr6 equipped vehicles. I owned a corrado vr6, mk3 gti golf vr6, mk4 jetta vr6, mk2 jetta vr6, and now I got a mk2 gti golf vr6. On all these cars I have only used one method and found that the vr6 runs the best and smoothest on castrol gtx 10w40 regular oil with an addition of one litre of Lucas oil stabilizer lubricant every 2nd oil change. I absolutely love Lucas oil stabilizer treatment for my vr6s. It is such a thick lubricant that it comes out like honey and you have to squeeze it out. I swear I can tell a difference every time I use it. In any case, back to my personal theory, I have also had throughout the years experienced long time vw technicians tell me that the vr6 12 valve motor runs optimal on regular oil. They explained to me that the vr6 motor runs optimal when using thicker grades of regular oil compared to the less thicker blends of synthetic. I have even heard some people using diesel oil for their vr6. Apparently, the vr6 likes higher viscosity type oils because they don't breakdown as easily from the heat. The vr6 likes to run hot, more then most v6, and needs a thicker oil to lubricate against breakdowns. Synthetic oils can deal with heat breakdown well too, but I just think at the end of the day it does not compare. I don't know but I have noticed a difference. The current car I have now, mk2 gti golf vr6, was apparently running full synthetic before I swapped the motor in my car. So I did a engine flush and refilled it will my personal blend of castrol gtx 10w40 regular oil with the Lucas oil stabilizer and the car ran way better. Less engine noises, smoother idling, etc. So now, lets hear what everyone else thinks and is running on their cars. I just think synthetic works well for some motors and not for all.


----------



## meboice (Mar 24, 2012)

Follow UOAs for the type of driving you do, with engine you have and you'll nver have a problem. As time moves on, oil manufacturers are creating oil for specific engine types...VW deisel in particular. Both UOAs that I had prepared by Blackstone proved that the VW spec Castrol is nearly fine at the 10,000 mile change interval recommended by VW. At 5,000 miles this oil is great...but so is Mobil 1 5W30 ESP.

Synthetic oils have a lot over garden variety oils, but that's a broad stroke generalization.


----------



## njloco (Apr 2, 2009)

I'll stick to my synthetic oil, I've been using it in all of my cars and trucks since 1977.


----------



## rajvosa71000 (Jun 9, 2004)

I've always used 5w-40 Full Syntetic oil and tier 1 gas (chevron,shell) and my car VR runs like a champ (now at 107K). 
I bought the car brand new so I know it had full syntetic all its life. I would imagine it wouldnt make much difference if you got the car used with high mileage and dont know the history on it. 

I do believe in better oil and better quality fuel, they are not the same.


----------



## Boner Champ (May 9, 2013)

15w-40


----------



## Dennis M (Jan 26, 2012)

Hrvat_vr6 said:


> On all these cars I have only used one method and found that the vr6 runs the best and smoothest on castrol gtx 10w40 regular oil with an addition of one litre of Lucas oil stabilizer lubricant every 2nd oil change. I absolutely love Lucas oil stabilizer treatment for my vr6s. *It is such a thick lubricant that it comes out like honey and you have to squeeze it out.*


And this is somthing that you _want _in your engine? If you use a good oil, you should not be using that junk. It is only an oil thickener that has zero beneficial additives. Does your car actually start in the winter? 

http://www.bobistheoilguy.com/forums/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=1907365


----------



## vwpenguin (Jan 14, 2013)

5w-40 full synth castrol is what I run.


----------



## IanJ3VR6 (Apr 2, 2003)

M1 0w-40 most of the time. GC if it is on the BOGO special at my local AAP.


----------



## Teh_Chris (Dec 31, 2007)

I Use Fully Synthetic Mobil1 10w30 In My 12V VR6 And In My 04 R32 , Change The Oil And Filter Every 5000 Miles With NO Issues On Either .... The R32 Has 110k Miles And The 12V Has 158k Miles .


----------



## d1rezzas (Oct 25, 2011)

Street Use: Delo 400 (15w-40) 
Circuit Use: Castrol GTX 20w-50


----------



## brownchicken/browncow (Dec 20, 2011)

I wouldn't use a 50 weight in a VR........but whatever!:sly:


----------



## sommersprossen (Dec 15, 2012)

mobil 1 full synthetic 10-30


----------



## Tominator (Nov 20, 2006)

*2003 Jetta GLX VR6*

I've been using Castrol. Not sure what blend they put in or if I have the AFP or BDF type VR6 (2.8L). What would you guys suggest?

Is there any easy way to find out what type VR6 it is? And what kind of oil since I've been using Castrol?


----------



## Boner Champ (May 9, 2013)

Any 10w-40. I have Mobil Clean Hi-Miles in my Porsche...










A good bit better in the cold than 15w-40. The only reason to go 5w-40 synth would be for colder conditions or longer than 5k oil changes.

Havoline, Pennzoil, GTX....anything 10w-40.


----------

